# Cats Galore



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As discussed, photo of Syeria. xx
Sorry i cant do a photo via pm, doing something wrong and i just cant make it work. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats a pretty kitty CC, _


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous little girl.

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh CC she's beautiful. i can't wait


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh she is gorgeous.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

When I was growing up, my mum always had a nightdress case that looked like Syeria!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Simon's cats said:


> When I was growing up, my mum always had a nightdress case that looked like Syeria!


i had one like that too she is very beautiful isn't she:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. 

I know you will adore her cats galore. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This isnt angle is it?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No Angel is bigger and has a much longer tail than this girl.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a beauty :001_wub:


----------

